# 180 approach



## mom1230

Hi - 
can someone explain what this is?
thanks!


----------



## This is me

It is a number of rules you follow that help with a wayward spouse situation. It is very helpful if you become weak, begging and lost.

Michelle Werner Davis is the author.

Pick up Divorce Busting.


----------



## EleGirl

I have a link to a 180 in my signature block below.

What is your goal? Are you trying to separate emotionally form your spouse. End drama?????


----------

